# New Vistana Letter - offering zero



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2020)

Dear Owner,

We recognize that the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) are impacting travel plans for many of our Owners and guests. With this in mind, we want to provide additional updates to help you respond to the current situation in connection with any reservations or resort information you may have or need.

*Reservation Modifications & Cancellations *
Our global Owner Services teams are diligently assisting those Owners whose travel plans have changed, resulting in longer hold times than usual. We sincerely appreciate your patience and understanding.

*For arrivals within 75 days: *

As always, you are able to cancel an existing reservation by logging into your Owner website. You can also cancel an existing reservation by calling Owner Services.

*For arrivals more than 75 days from today: *

For Owners with travel plans more than 75 days from today, we ask that you please contact Owner Services at a later date to allow us to serve those Owners with more immediate travel plans. As a reminder, all Owners may also plan and reserve future stays at your Owner website, 24-hours a day/7-days a week.

*Resort & Area Information *
Our global response teams continue to provide around-the-clock assistance to our resorts, and we remain committed to the safety and well-being of our Owners and guests during these difficult times.

The rapidly evolving situation associated with COVID-19 may also require adjustments to be made to the availability of some onsite amenities and services for the health and safety of our Owners, guests, and associates. Additionally, local, state, and federal governments continue to provide additional guidance that may affect our resorts, resort amenities and/or local attractions.

While we recommend that Owners check publicly available resources prior to traveling, soon we plan to begin posting updates on both resort operating conditions and key area information via your Owner website to assist our Owners with travel planning.

As it has always been, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates remains our focus. We appreciate your patience and understanding as we continue to respond to this unprecedented situation, and we thank you as always for being part of Vistana Signature Experiences family.

Sincerely,

Owner Services
Vistana Signature Experiences​





​


​


​



​



​



​You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email. Opt out of future offers or update your online communication preferences. Contact Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819.

©2020 Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. ("Vistana") and Marriott International, Inc. ("Marriott"). All Rights Reserved. Vistana and its logo are the trademarks of Vistana or its affiliates. Marriott Bonvoy, Sheraton, Westin and their logos are the trademarks of Marriott or its affiliates and are used by Vistana, an authorized partner of the Marriott Bonvoy program, under license from a subsidiary of Marriott. Vistana and the programs and products it provides are not owned, developed or sold by Marriott or its affiliates. Vistana is solely responsible for its advertising, marketing, privacy and data collection practices.

Privacy Statement  |  Terms & Conditions  |  9730  |  20A  |  20-303-668887​


----------



## lds337 (Mar 18, 2020)

So basically an email to tell us not to Call and absolutely no long-term solutions.  Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 18, 2020)

Just (sadly) canceled our annual WSJ vacation that is a bit over 75 days away. Going to bank the SOs. Very glad that WSJ-VGV is Mandatory since we bought resale.

While the WSJ-VGV Gold+ SOs are very expensive, at least they won’t be restricted and can get some good use after the Covid-19 madness subsides.

Hang in there folks and stay safe - we are sheltered in place here in the SF Bay Area caring for a seriously ill MIL with pneumonia (since pre-Covid) that will likely die if exposed. Hopefully we are not carrying Covid-19 virus - it has been 4 days since any contact with others outside our home and we are still well.

Robin was able to get selected for Covid-19 testing today through Project Baseline (Drive-thru sample collection). I got chosen as well, but passed to allow others to get tested. If Robin tests positive, I will be as well - as well as my MIL. This is a very stressful time here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtrjock (Mar 18, 2020)

Waiving the fee, but still restricting the options. That is different that what others are reporting, but maybe Vistana is now making the method consistent, where as people that were calling in were getting different actions. Some got waived fees and no restriction...others had no fee and restricted, and some reported a fee and restricted. At least we now know in writing. I have a couple days scheduled for May 11th at WKORV, so I am affected by this new letter. Saves me the fee if we do cancel.


----------



## wtrjock (Mar 18, 2020)

Vistana.com/covid-19

The website has more info than the letter:

Vistana Signature Experience Owners

Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: May be canceled with no fees or usage restrictions.

Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in: StarOptions will be returned to your account as Restricted StarOptions which may be used to confirm another reservation within 60 days of arrival. All cancellation fees will be waived.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 18, 2020)

I have never banked SOs - what are cutoff dates for banking at the various Elite levels (we are 3*).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (Mar 18, 2020)

Oct 1 for 3 and 4 Star, Dec31 for 5 Star


----------



## lds337 (Mar 18, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> I have never banked SOs - what are cutoff dates for banking at the various Elite levels (we are 3*).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3* - October 1st
4* - October 1st
5* - December 31st


----------



## SVOForever (Mar 18, 2020)

To be sure though ... restricted StarOptions cannot be banked, so any discussion of banking, no matter elite or not, doesn't apply to anyone's cancellations within 60 days.  Unless I'm wrong?


----------



## SVOForever (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes - I double checked online - I cannot bank my already restricted options, and it is clear on the banking page.
"Your eligible StarOptions are a combination of all bankable Vacation Ownership Interests (VOIs). Keep in mind that restricted and already-banked StarOptions are not eligible."


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 18, 2020)

SVOForever said:


> Yes - I double checked online - I cannot bank my already restricted options, and it is clear on the banking page.
> "Your eligible StarOptions are a combination of all bankable Vacation Ownership Interests (VOIs). Keep in mind that restricted and already-banked StarOptions are not eligible."



The WSJ-VGV reservation was at 75 days out - so SOs not restricted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 18, 2020)

lds337 said:


> 3* - October 1st
> 4* - October 1st
> 5* - December 31st



Sorry for the follow-up question- what about banking for non-Elite owners?
(Asking for friend).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 18, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry for the follow-up question- what about banking for non-Elite owners?
> (Asking for friend).



June 30


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2020)

These are the _standard_ cancellation rules:

Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: May be canceled with no fees or usage restrictions.

Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in: StarOptions will be returned to your account as Restricted StarOptions which may be used to confirm another reservation within 60 days of arrival. All cancellation fees will be waived. - this is the only concession they are making.  Stinks.


----------



## The Haileys (Mar 18, 2020)

Grrr ... we have two weeks booked within 60 days for 88,000 Star Options, one for us and one for my daughter and her family. There is NO way we can reschedule new trips within 60 days. We have every intention of using these bookings - IF airlines are still flying domestically, AND Walt Disney World is open then. If not, we'll cancel, but would much rather have the Star Options back so I can bank them, or use next fall or early winter, perhaps banking them, if needed. 

Every other travel business is being flexible, and offering guests/pax reasonable options. Even MVC bookings via Marriott hotels are being allowed one day ahead cancellation without penalty. WTF is Vistana being like this??? 

They will never get me into another Owner Update - I will bring this up as #1 reason why they will not get another minute of my time, or penny of my money.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 18, 2020)

Now Canada has closed the border I'm curious if this policy will change if the Mexico border closes. Force Majure comes into play then. 

Also the Ax Bonvoy Brilliant card. If I used that to pay MF and can't travel does that get covered by the insurance!

Let the points and trip expire and claim the $$ back as a insurance claim. 

Interesting times.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

The Haileys said:


> Grrr ... we have two weeks booked within 60 days for 88,000 Star Options, one for us and one for my daughter and her family. There is NO way we can reschedule new trips within 60 days. We have every intention of using these bookings - IF airlines are still flying domestically, AND Walt Disney World is open then. If not, we'll cancel, but would much rather have the Star Options back so I can bank them, or use next fall or early winter, perhaps banking them, if needed.
> 
> Every other travel business is being flexible, and offering guests/pax reasonable options. Even MVC bookings via Marriott hotels are being allowed one day ahead cancellation without penalty. WTF is Vistana being like this???
> 
> They will never get me into another Owner Update - I will bring this up as #1 reason why they will not get another minute of my time, or penny of my money.


Lol still travel within 60 days ... so many in USA don't get it.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Lol still travel within 60 days ... so many in USA don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Where are you? My parents in the UK are the biggest roadblock to cancelling. They can't cancel their flights or the week they have booked elsewhere.


----------



## The Haileys (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Lol still travel within 60 days ... so many in USA don't get it.



That's the thing of it. We CANNOT travel again within 60 days of our bookings. We have this thing called responsibilities and other things scheduled, and can't just go galloping off whenever we wish. At best, we could re-schedule for October or November, but it looks like we'll just have to lose 88K Star Options if we can't travel in May.


----------



## beachlynn (Mar 18, 2020)

Please help me to understand using the restricted star options. I cancelled my son's honeymoon scheduled to start at WKORVN starting this coming Sunday 3/22. The way understood it when I spoke to the agent was I could book a new reservation from 1-60 days out and it had to be used by 12/31/20. I told her that all of the people needing to reschedule are going to have to slide into the limited availability after the regularly scheduled reservations and that didn't seem fair.  My son was using our home usage for 2020 so I felt that we should have until 2021. She said that if you can't use your options you could deposit it into Interval International.
So is that the case or are some you saying that I have to book a reservation to use by 5/22/2020. That would be crazy because who knows if we will be able to travel then. I went on today to see what I could book for the Fall and was able to get a week in Sept. The system used my other available star options which bummed me out.


----------



## wtrjock (Mar 18, 2020)

We had restricted options last year. You have to make a reservation and use the options before 12/31/2020, or you will lose them. The 60 day rule means that you can only make a reservation 60 days in advance of when you want to stay instead of the typical 8 months in advance for unrestricted SOs.


----------



## SVOForever (Mar 19, 2020)

@beachlynn The restriction means that you may only book 60 days out from the current date.  Today, you can only book to around May 18th, which of course is not a good idea.  But if you check back on July 1st, for example, you would be able to look ahead to all of July and all of August for availability and book that, if available.  If nothing good, you can check on say July 20th and you could book through around September 20th.  But, once you get to November 1st, you are looking at only the rest of the year - you cannot book anything that starts 1/1/21 or later.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 19, 2020)

The Haileys said:


> That's the thing of it. We CANNOT travel again within 60 days of our bookings. We have this thing called responsibilities and other things scheduled, and can't just go galloping off whenever we wish. At best, we could re-schedule for October or November, but it looks like we'll just have to lose 88K Star Options if we can't travel in May.


Hopefully the subsequent posts have made your options clearer, including the fall ones you prefer.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 19, 2020)

vacationtime1 said:


> June 30


Isn't it actually July 1st?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 19, 2020)

The Haileys said:


> Every other travel business is being flexible, and offering guests/pax reasonable options. Even MVC bookings via Marriott hotels are being allowed one day ahead cancellation without penalty. WTF is Vistana being like this???


I think hotel bookings with cash are far different. This is inventory that Marriott Vacation Club owns. They paid the MFs on them (or paid for someone's Bonvoy Points). If someone cancels, Marriott eats the cost. They don't get it back. It is a loss. If you cancel and are given your time back, you have the opportunity to book it again. Along with the thousands of other owners out there that also cancelled. As soon as owner inventory sits empty, it can't be replaced. This means you have thousands of owners now competing for less and less inventory the longer this drags on.


----------



## oneohana (Mar 19, 2020)

Once this runs it's course if you still have restricted options, Make a Wish may be an option.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 19, 2020)

State department is severely irritating me with these proclamations.

Coronavirus Live Updates: State Dept. Expected to Warn Against International Travel https://nyti.ms/2vCBSgU

Warns against. So I don't get to call Vistana and say Sorry State Department Bans travel. WTF is a warns me against travel. 

If it was banned and Vistana were holding me to my contract then Vistana is in the wrong. Now I choose to go against a warning. 

Is this like the warning loose rock don't get to close to the edge of the cliff or the warning content is hot on a coffee cup or the warning I'm about to delete a file.


----------



## ferndale (Mar 19, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Just (sadly) canceled our annual WSJ vacation that is a bit over 75 days away. Going to bank the SOs. Very glad that WSJ-VGV is Mandatory since we bought resale.
> 
> While the WSJ-VGV Gold+ SOs are very expensive, at least they won’t be restricted and can get some good use after the Covid-19 madness subsides.
> 
> ...


stay safe!!  We will be thinking of you and your MIL.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 19, 2020)

ferndale said:


> stay safe!! We will be thinking of you and your MIL.



Thank Joy - it’s been rough - especially with the shelter in place, I know you have been through similar conditions.

Going to miss not seeing you at WSJ this year. As there are only 12 ICU beds on STT (and none on STJ) - probably best to cancel. That, and flights could get cancelled. I did get a great price on flights, but cancelled those as well.

Our weeks are still 60 days away - so you may want to cancel in time not to get the SOs restricted. I am likely going to bank ours for use in next 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 19, 2020)

SMHarman said:


> State department is severely irritating me with these proclamations.
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: State Dept. Expected to Warn Against International Travel https://nyti.ms/2vCBSgU
> 
> ...


Not sure they can really ban anything. They still need to work within the confines of the constitution. They haven't invoked martial law, at least not yet. So everything is warnings.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 19, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure they can really ban anything. They still need to work within the confines of the constitution. They haven't invoked martial law, at least not yet. So everything is warnings.


Yes, the USA constitution makes USA-watching so fascinating for citizens of other countries. Such a defiant 'I have a right to act in my self interest' approach from people i meet while travelling in USA. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 19, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure they can really ban anything. They still need to work within the confines of the constitution. They haven't invoked martial law, at least not yet. So everything is warnings.


Oh they can. The State Department banned travel to Indonesia and other countries post 9/11.

Interesting this alert is at the same level as travel to Iran.


----------



## vistana101 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just wanted to chime in and say how disappointed I am in Vistana's and Marriott Vacation Club's response to this. The initial email they sent out was simply irresponsible, talking about how important vacations are and persuading people not to cancel their plans. A stark contrast to Marriott International's (slightly delayed) response that addressed concerns authentically and responsibly. This whole crisis has been very revealing as to how companies are reacting. I would much rather put my trust and investments into an organization that takes this seriously from the start.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 21, 2020)

vistana101 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say how disappointed I am in Vistana's and Marriott Vacation Club's response to this. The initial email they sent out was simply irresponsible, talking about how important vacations are and persuading people not to cancel their plans. A stark contrast to Marriott International's (slightly delayed) response that addressed concerns authentically and responsibly. This whole crisis has been very revealing as to how companies are reacting. I would much rather put my trust and investments into an organization that takes this seriously from the start.


It's amazing really that Arne has not stomped on VAC and their response and the risk it has on tarnishing their brand. 

Perhaps time for us all to start tweeting at him.


----------



## okwiater (Mar 21, 2020)

Everything is hunky dory according to Vistana. According to the governor, Westin St. John is not able to accept guests for the next 30 days.









						USVI Governor: Tourists Cannot Visit for the Next 30 Days | News of St. John
					

The Governor released the following information Saturday night, March 21, 2020.




					newsofstjohn.com


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 22, 2020)

With all of these "Do Not Travel" advisories I'm shocked Vistana isn't allowing SO to be unrestricted.  There are going to be a lot of unhappy owners beyond TUG that find out they can't use their options more than 60 days past the restriction.


----------



## Coug79 (Mar 22, 2020)

Late in the year when hopefully things open up there will be nothing left for those with restricted options.  Last year, 2019, in October we found out we couldn't go on our trip to Westin Kierland over Christmas.  Virtually any other time was going to work but there was absolutely nothing available for more than a day here or there in Arizona or California for the remainder of the year.  So we ended up depositing them with II and we will see how that works out.  This year is obviously much worse so almost all of us with restricted options are likely to go the II route and I hope we think it's a good way to go when all is said and done.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 22, 2020)

okwiater said:


> Everything is hunky dory according to Vistana. According to the governor, Westin St. John is not able to accept guests for the next 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But remember. 

"Our resorts are open, our pool decks are set, and our associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation." 

Just can't get to them suckers.


----------



## Pipercub925 (Mar 24, 2020)

Just received an email from Vistana stating in bold print, we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservations if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30-days.  It then continues to say Star Options will still have the 60 day restriction, but they are waiving cancellation fees.  It just seems to me that if they are requesting that you cancel your reservation within the next 30 days, they should be willing to lift the 60 day restriction.  It is really frustrating reading all the comments from a few weeks ago that some paid the fee, but didn't get the 60 restriction, some didn't pay the fee, but got the 60 day restriction, or some didn't pay the fee or didn't get the 60 day restriction either.  I just wish they would keep the rules the same for everyone.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pipercub925 said:


> Just received an email from Vistana stating in bold print, we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservations if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30-days.  It then continues to say Star Options will still have the 60 day restriction, but they are waiving cancellation fees.  It just seems to me that if they are requesting that you cancel your reservation within the next 30 days, they should be willing to lift the 60 day restriction.  It is really frustrating reading all the comments from a few weeks ago that some paid the fee, but didn't get the 60 restriction, some didn't pay the fee, but got the 60 day restriction, or some didn't pay the fee or didn't get the 60 day restriction either.  I just wish they would keep the rules the same for everyone.


I think some of those previous experiences were before they came out with a defined policy. Realise this stuff was channing on the hour, not just with Vistana, but with everything else in the world. Vistana and Marriott seem to be pretty consistent now.


----------



## lds337 (Mar 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> pretty consistent now.


Consistently Bad!!!


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

lds337 said:


> Consistently Bad!!!


Yes. Boo Vistana and Marriott!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2020)

lds337 said:


> Consistently Bad!!!


Hey, I didn't say if it was bad or good, just consistent...


----------



## Pipercub925 (Mar 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Hey, I didn't say if it was bad or good, just consistent...


----------



## Pipercub925 (Mar 24, 2020)

I feel they have been very inconsistent.  I feel they should of stuck to the rules for everyone, concerning the cancellation fee and the 60 day restriction, but for the last few weeks, it seems they've been all over the place, depending on who you spoke with in customer service.   I just now received an email from the General Manager at WKORV, thru Vistana,  that the WKORV will be closed to rental arrivals  from March 26, 2020 until the quarantine and any other applicable governmental orders are lifted, and all reservations for arrivals to the property prior to this time will be canceled.    When they say it will be closed to rental arrivals from March 26, 2020, until the quarantine and any other applicable governmental orders are lifted, is that for timeshare owners and their guests, or is it for someone using Marriott Points, or renting from the resort?  I don't know why I would get the email if it does not affect timeshare owners.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

Good news coming according to Vistana twitter see screenshot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Haileys (Mar 25, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Good news coming according to Vistana twitter see screenshot



Will that only be for owners booked in Hawaii resorts? Or anywhere? 
We have Vistana Villages Resort in Orlando book in May, and it's looking iffy that Disney will be open. The entire county is shut down. There's no sense in going if everything is closed.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 25, 2020)

Currently on most of the way thru a StarOptions vacation at KORV.  Representative called our room phone last afternoon about within 2 hours after Hawaii Governor made announcement of Order going into effect 12:01am Wed. March 25.  Monday was our last housekeeping and not to expect anymore (during our remaining stay, checkout originally scheduled for Sat. March 31st).  So we went to the grills, like everyone else, to get our meat cooked as they were closing the grills off for Tuesday.  Monday was last day at the pool also.  And the remaining food and store options at the property were being shut down also starting Tuesday.  Including the signs on the grills, there was also signage on all the posts of the "umbrellas" providing shade on the grounds letting us know that these amenities are suspended.  Don't know if we can sit on their couches just to tan. Other than they kept the lights, water, TV, elevators, etc. functioning, their are no "resort" functions available to the remaining guests (Standing on our porch, I can see about a dozen units with the lights on pool-facing side, opposite of Blding 2).  Rearranged almost everything last night for an early departure - just can't justify staying put under these circumstances.

I called 3-Star Owner services this morning to advise them we were leaving early (and why) and was told by the representative to have the front desk contact them AT CHECKOUT, if we wanted our current vacation's remaining StarOptions restored.  Didn't ask what will happen to those 4 nights status when restored.  Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## daviator (Mar 25, 2020)

We have reservations at WDW (one of my home resorts) for a week beginning 4/10.  I have gotten nothing from Vistana other than the email mentioned at the beginning of this post, the one that offers pretty much nothing.  The California stay-at-home order is supposed to end 4/7 but I'm confident they will need to extend it.  My question is whether anyone knows if I can even use the reservation if we want to.  Are they allowing check-ins?

I don't think there will be much of anybody there, and it should be easy to maintain social distancing, but if the pools and pool decks are closed, then maybe there is little point.  I guess I will need to call them and find out what is the situation at the moment.

I really needed those nights for my 2021 Bonvoy status requalification, but maybe Marriott will extend statuses or something.


----------



## dlpa (Mar 29, 2020)

Pipercub925 said:


> I feel they have been very inconsistent.  I feel they should of stuck to the rules for everyone, concerning the cancellation fee and the 60 day restriction, but for the last few weeks, it seems they've been all over the place, depending on who you spoke with in customer service.   I just now received an email from the General Manager at WKORV, thru Vistana,  that the WKORV will be closed to rental arrivals  from March 26, 2020 until the quarantine and any other applicable governmental orders are lifted, and all reservations for arrivals to the property prior to this time will be canceled.    When they say it will be closed to rental arrivals from March 26, 2020, until the quarantine and any other applicable governmental orders are lifted, is that for timeshare owners and their guests, or is it for someone using Marriott Points, or renting from the resort?  I don't know why I would get the email if it does not affect timeshare owners.


I did not get that email.  Our reservations are for April/May.  Is there some legal action we can take? Class action lawsuit? I've tried emailing the powers that be, have now snail mailed the board. These are not normal times and to insist on minor modifications to a cancellation policy created in normal times is punitive to owners during a world health disaster. Vistana should waive all restrictions, especially for those who are FORCED beyond their control to cancel within the 60 day period.


----------



## The Haileys (Mar 29, 2020)

[Quote of deleted duplicate post removed]

They have amended the terms for cancelled bookings inside of 60 days. I inquired about it, and got the following email in reply:

_We would like to first thank you for your continued patience and understanding during these times of the Coronavirus (COVID-19). Our sincerest apologies for the delay.

We have heard our Owners' request and have made additional temporary changes to our cancellation policy, which are to include the following:

• Cancellation fees waived (as of March 12, 2020)
• StarOptions returned from that cancellation may only be applied to reservations confirmed for an arrival date that is 4 months (120 days) or less from your newly desired arrival date
• The expiration date of the restricted StarOptions have been extended for use through December 31, 2021
• This new extension date will be visible in your online account within 45-days
• These returned StarOptions will not be eligible for StarOptions Banking or conversion into Marriott Bonvoy Points

I understand that using these restricted StarOptions may seem daunting; however, please keep in mind that many reservations are made each year within a four month time frame. It is also important to note that regular restricted StarOptions from the Use Year 2020 may be assigned to Interval International, used as Resort Credits for later reservations, or used to purchase travel protection plans for your future stays.

We are pleased to make these changes amidst these unprecedented times. Should you have any additional questions, please let us know.

We look forward to assisting you in the future with your vacation needs. _


----------



## dlpa (Mar 29, 2020)

The Haileys said:


> They have amended the terms for cancelled bookings inside of 60 days. I inquired about it, and got the following email in reply:
> 
> _We would like to first thank you for your continued patience and understanding during these times of the Coronavirus (COVID-19). Our sincerest apologies for the delay.
> 
> ...



I received something similar, but my point is...why are we being penalized for a situation I have no control over. Anything less than Vistana removing all punitive restrictions, as they did for those able to cancel more than 60 days in advance, is completely unacceptable. Owners deserve the same perks as those who were able to cancel prior to 60 days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2020)

dlpa said:


> I received something similar, but my point is...why are we being penalized for a situation I have no control over. Anything less than Vistana removing all punitive restrictions, as they did for those able to cancel more than 60 days in advance, is completely unacceptable. Owners deserve the same perks as those who were able to cancel prior to 60 days.


Why should Vistana be penalised for a situation out of their control? Not saying one is right or wrong, but it does go both ways.


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 29, 2020)

dlpa said:


> I did not get that email.  Our reservations are for April/May.  Is there some legal action we can take? Class action lawsuit? I've tried emailing the powers that be, have now snail mailed the board. These are not normal times and to insist on minor modifications to a cancellation policy created in normal times is punitive to owners during a world health disaster. Vistana should waive all restrictions, especially for those who are FORCED beyond their control to cancel within the 60 day period.



A lawsuit because they DID make changes even though they didn't have to ? Interesting concept


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 29, 2020)

dlpa said:


> I received something similar, but my point is...why are we being penalized for a situation I have no control over. Anything less than Vistana removing all punitive restrictions, as they did for those able to cancel more than 60 days in advance, is completely unacceptable. Owners deserve the same perks as those who were able to cancel prior to 60 days.


You are a timeshare owner and when you booked your week/stay, that was the period of time which you had right of use.  COVID-19 happened causing you not to be able to use the week.  Vistana does not need to offer anything to replace the loss of use - you have lost your week/stay.  Offering you anything impedes on other ownership.  Vistana has been more than generous in offering you a replacement, at the expense of other owners.


----------



## Sicnarf (Mar 30, 2020)

So when WSJ was closed for a year due to a hurricane, all the owners there were allowed to bank their staroptions even those cancelled within 60 days which allowed them to use it at all other Vistana resorts up to 3 years.  Though the new policy is better than the initial one, it will prevent bunch of owners with limited flexibility in using their unit this or the following year especially the Elite owners who own several weeks.  Spreading the usage over 3 years, will lessen the impact to everyone affected by the current situation.  As this situation continues, more and more owners will be competing for less and less available units this and next year, and families who can only travel during school holidays or those with limited time off will be most impacted.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sicnarf said:


> So when WSJ was closed for a year due to a hurricane, all the owners there were allowed to bank their staroptions even those cancelled within 60 days which allowed them to use it at all other Vistana resorts up to 3 years.  Though the new policy is better than the initial one, it will prevent bunch of owners with limited flexibility in using their unit this or the following year especially the Elite owners who own several weeks.  Spreading the usage over 3 years, will lessen the impact to everyone affected by the current situation.  As this situation continues, more and more owners will be competing for less and less available units this and next year, and families who can only travel during school holidays or those with limited time off will be most impacted.


Yeah, that old WSJ policy was before Marriott Vacation Club set their talons in to Vistana.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 30, 2020)

Sicnarf said:


> So when WSJ was closed for a year due to a hurricane, all the owners there were allowed to bank their staroptions even those cancelled within 60 days which allowed them to use it at all other Vistana resorts up to 3 years. Though the new policy is better than the initial one, it will prevent bunch of owners with limited flexibility in using their unit this or the following year especially the Elite owners who own several weeks. Spreading the usage over 3 years, will lessen the impact to everyone affected by the current situation. As this situation continues, more and more owners will be competing for less and less available units this and next year, and families who can only travel during school holidays or those with limited time off will be most impacted.



Only those WSJ ownerships with SOs that bought from SVO/VSE and WSJ-VGV (Mandatory) - Not resale owners of WSJ-BV, WSJ-CV (there were no SB resales yet). 

Also, the WSJ SOs came at a reduced price (60% less than MFs for our 2 weeks). We used ours for 17 nites in a 1Bd at WPORV. I recall a cost of ~$110/nite.

Overall, WSJ shutdown represented relatively very few restricted SOs, and not an impact on the overall pool of SOs in the system even for the next 16 months the resort was closed as WSJ Owners represent a small percentage of the overall VSE Ownership. They would not have the same impact on the system to what Vistana are facing today.

Vistana may have an issues of having available weeks (days) to reserve for such a large number of unrestricted than became unrestricted. They may found it necessary to strike a balance with the new rules.

** they also sold WSJ owners SPs at a bargain price ($0.165/SP) - I bought a 100K and used them to stay in NYC for 5 nites (JW Marriott) and 1st class flights (SFO-EWR) on AA with the bonus miles program. Sweet deal... those were the days...

However, WSJ Owners are now paying the price post-Irma with a large increase in MFs (and growing).

Nobody ever claim that buying TSs didn’t carry risk, nor that they are good investments (for the most part).
This current condition is a prime example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater (Mar 30, 2020)

The other difference between the Hurricane Irma situation and today is... WSJ was closed and unable to accept guests for a long period of time.

With the coronavirus, the resorts will all be open and accepting guests long before the fear has worn off. Unrestricted StarOptions would incentivize people to bank them at an outsized rate, pushing huge numbers of options to next year and encouraging owners to leave the resorts empty *network-wide* for the next 9 months. That would negatively impact all owners.

vistana needs as many impacted people as possible to book replacement vacations during 2020, to help absorb all those options. Restricted options are the right way to do that.


----------



## Sicnarf (Mar 30, 2020)

So may be an incentive for using restricted SO's this year or next?  I strongly disagree that restricting options as the "right way" as owners may potentially lose use of their week especially if they are negatively impacted by this crisis such as job loss, reduce income, health issues, etc... 



okwiater said:


> The other difference between the Hurricane Irma situation and today is... WSJ was closed and unable to accept guests for a long period of time.
> 
> With the coronavirus, the resorts will all be open and accepting guests long before the fear has worn off. Unrestricted StarOptions would incentivize people to bank them at an outsized rate, pushing huge numbers of options to next year and encouraging owners to leave the resorts empty *network-wide* for the next 9 months. That would negatively impact all owners.
> 
> vistana needs as many impacted people as possible to book replacement vacations during 2020, to help absorb all those options. Restricted options are the right way to do that.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 30, 2020)

okwiater said:


> The other difference between the Hurricane Irma situation and today is... WSJ was closed and unable to accept guests for a long period of time.
> 
> With the coronavirus, the resorts will all be open and accepting guests long before the fear has worn off. Unrestricted StarOptions would incentivize people to bank them at an outsized rate, pushing huge numbers of options to next year and encouraging owners to leave the resorts empty *network-wide* for the next 9 months. That would negatively impact all owners.
> 
> vistana needs as many impacted people as possible to book replacement vacations during 2020, to help absorb all those options. Restricted options are the right way to do that.


Vistana has moved the deadline to use restricted SOs to Dec 2021.


----------



## okwiater (Mar 30, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Vistana has moved the deadline to use restricted SOs to Dec 2021.


You’re missing the point.

If Vistana removed the restrictions, there’d be a huge incentive to just bank them and worry about it next year after the pandemic eases. It would remove a huge number options from consideration for rooms available at the resorts later *this year*. It’s almost certainly what I would’ve done with my 500k options. Instead, I’m gambling with them for a couple of Maui weeks this summer.

vistana needs people to continue using their options *this* year. Restricting the options accomplishes that goal.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 30, 2020)

okwiater said:


> You’re missing the point.
> 
> If Vistana removed the restrictions, there’d be a huge incentive to just bank them and worry about it next year after the pandemic eases. It would remove a huge number options from consideration for rooms available at the resorts later *this year*. It’s almost certainly what I would’ve done with my 500k options. Instead, I’m gambling with them for a couple of Maui weeks this summer.
> 
> vistana needs people to continue using their options *this* year. Restricting the options accomplishes that goal.


I am missing your point.  No one policy is going to make everyone happy.


----------



## mikegiannini@hotmail.com (Sep 9, 2020)

Does anyone have any recent experience with Vistana's policy regarding banking of Star Options? Their July 1 deadline seems very dated given the current restrictions with Hawaii travel. If anyone has new information, I would love to hear from you. Thanks. 







DeniseM said:


> Dear Owner,
> 
> We recognize that the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) are impacting travel plans for many of our Owners and guests. With this in mind, we want to provide additional updates to help you respond to the current situation in connection with any reservations or resort information you may have or need.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2020)

They have a C-19 policy that was enacted after this thread was started. Under this policy, you can roll any 2020 points and expiring points over to 2021:

Make a reservation during the next 60 days that uses up all of the 2020 Staroptions and expiring Staroptions. (online)
You are going to cancel it, so it doesn't matter what resort it is.
Wait [2 days] and cancel the reservation. (online)
The Staroptions will automatically be available in 2021.
When you look at your online account you will see the restricted Staroptions listed as available in 2020 and 2021 - that's correct.
The reservation window will open 120 days before your desired check-in date and will expire at the end of 2021.


----------

